
Ask HN: Resources to quickly grok Microservices (Java, possibly) - Pamar
I would like to get up to speed quickly with Microservice architectures. I am not expected to actual build stuff directly, but I will soon need to discuss (functional) requirements for a project that will be implemented using Java Microservices, and having a technical background I would like to be able to at least understand the lingo and be aware of any drawbacks or critical elements of the architecture.<p>Can anybody suggest a book or website(s) that could help me getting acquainted with this? 
More in-depth resources could also be useful, later, but now I really need a crash-course on the subject.
======
rdli
Curious as to why your project is going to go with microservices? The places
where everyone starts is the Martin Fowler stuff, and the Sam Newman book.
Both are fine places to start. I also highly recommend the presentation by
Randy Shoup from Google as a great overview (you can Google around for it).

We had a microservices practitioner summit awhile back and are working on
putting the talks online at microservices.com. Most of the content assumes a
general familiarity with microservices, and covers more advanced topics.

~~~
Pamar
"Why are we going with ms?" This is what I don't know (as I tried to explain I
will provide domain knowledge more than anything else) and also one of the
reasons I would like to get a better idea of what ms are. I want to be sure we
can really leverage the strong points (and be aware of the drawbacks) in this
specific context.

Thanks for the pointers, I will check these out.

